# polled ND growing horns?????



## posmlady (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure how I didn't notice until today, but went to pet my doe on head tonight, and she appears to be growing horns???? There are bald spots on the top of the "horns" ? They look like they are just erupting? She will be two in may. Never had this before. She has been doing a lot of had butting with her friend ( de budded ND ) and they've been playing with wood my hubby put in their pen. Other than that I have no clue what is going on??? Do you?

Thanks
Laurie


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Can you get a picture?


----------



## posmlady (Sep 21, 2012)

I will try and remember to get one tomorrow when its daylight out again. Maybe even sunny? My goats sure hate bad weather.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are different types of polled and one is tiny horns.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have heard of some polled goats later growing tiny "horns." Not common, but it can happen.


----------



## posmlady (Sep 21, 2012)

Trying to post pictures, doesn't seem to be working??? Trying again.


----------



## posmlady (Sep 21, 2012)

Ya can't get it to work??? But they kinda look like really short giraffe horns???


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have heard of polled goats growing scurs. I too would like to see a picture.


----------

